# Will there be more than 60 packages in one block of DLA5?



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Dear Delivery Partner,

Below is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (7/29-8/4).


Reliability: You arrived on time for 2 of the 2 blocks you scheduled.
Amazon.com Deliveries
You succeeded in delivering 85 of the 122 package(s) you picked up.
You attempted to deliver 85 of the 122 package(s) you picked up.
You were on time with 85 of the 122 package(s) you picked up.

My memory tells me that there are 46 packages for 4 hours and 39 packages for 3.5 hours.

Do you still believe in Amazon's statistics?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazon just doesn't like you.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Karma


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Your memory is as reliable as your ability to make deliveries.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazon building a case, or perhaps the wife has the other 37 ?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't tell me; you opened & re-sold those packages on Amazon.


----------

